# Any big guys riding Giant or Santa Cruz?



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm 280+ and looking at the following 27.5" bikes.

Giant Trance E Pro 2 - FS electric assist

Santa Cruz 2010 - FS Peddle Power

Giant Trance 2 - FS Peddle Power

Giant XTC Advanced - HT Peddle Power

Santa Cruz chameleon - HT Peddle Power

I recognize that this is a pretty diverse group of bikes, FS, HT, AL, Carb, E etc.... I obviously haven't decided which way I am going to go yet but I want to know if I should eliminate any of these right up front due to my current weight. (Future weight WILL be less).

I'm in Whittier So Cal. Most of my riding will be surface streets and mild trails - think Fullerton Loop or Carbon Canyon for you locals. Maybe some curb size jumps, nothing gnarly and when/if it does get chunky I will slow down and maybe even walk those sections as I already have too many plates and screws holding my skeleton together.

Current steed is a 2001 Specialized Hard Rock Pro that I have cleaned up, tuned up, and freshened up a bit to get back into the sport.

I am open to other brands / bikes as well.

TIA

Rich


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd recommend looking at the Intense Tazer as well.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

I've never heard of them but they sure look solid and well built. Thank you.


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

rkwfxd said:


> I'm 280+ and looking at the following 27.5" bikes.
> 
> Giant Trance E Pro 2 - FS electric assist
> 
> ...


Hey Rich,

How tall are you?

Personally, I did a ton of research when considering my next bike and ended up settling on Santa Cruz because they don't have weight limits on their frames. I was surprised to learn that many companies have weight limits. And if it isn't on the frame itself, then it was the wheels/hubs etc.

Example: Trek only warrants up to 300lb combined weight (rider + bike + gear)

I had a Giant Fathom 2017 29er 1 previously and while it held up to my abuse, I think they only cover up to 280lbs. I'd have to go back and check the fine print.

So Santa Cruz gave me piece of mind in that respect, but I also have short legs (32" inseam) and need low standover so that was another selling point.

I also ended up going with SC Reserve wheels to further cover me from any weight related items.

I was around 253lbs when I started biking and I'm down about 20lbs now.

Check out Turnball Canyon / trails as well - it's pretty awesome.

I was also considering the Chameleon for a 27.5+ setup, but I'd need an XXL version which they don't make. So Now I'm considering a Big Honzo XL which has similar geometry numbers to what I have now.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm a short little fat f$&k. 5-7 or 8 and like I said about 285 right now. (29" inseam)

JUST finished watching Steve from Dusty Betty do his review and them update on the Chameleon.

I rode Turnbull years ago (on my current bike) and had fun. But now they have removed all the parking so it is a nice long uphill grind just to get to the start of the trails. I need some more training before I can jump on that.

Thank you for the input. Hadn't even thought of the SC Reserve wheels.


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

rkwfxd said:


> I'm a short little fat f$&k. 5-7 or 8 and like I said about 285 right now. (29" inseam)
> 
> JUST finished watching Steve from Dusty Betty do his review and them update on the Chameleon.
> 
> ...


Yep, Steve loooooooooooves the Chameleon  Very capable bike.

and yeah that part about Turnball does suck. Looks like the rich folk made it as difficult as possible.

No problem, glad to help. In the end, I more than doubled my budget, but the piece of mind and the quality I got was worth it.

Another thing to keep in mind - if you do get a full sus bike is that you'll need EVOL if you go FOX. You'll be nearly maxing out the shock pressure are your weight.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

OooooKaaaaaayyyyyyyy,

So, never heard of EVOL for Fox. Looked into it and if I go FS I'd have no issues at all adding EVOL. BUT. When I was searching for EVOL of course the threads I came across were all about tuning headaches with rear shocks. Won't hold air, 200 psi is too soft but 201 psi is too hard, have to stand on left leg and stick tongue out while turning compression knob, best to flip bike over onto handlebars and seat when adjusting rebound.... etc

I might be exaggerating a bit (a lot) but the point is, not even sure I want to go down the rabbit hole of shock tuning.

Which bumps the XTC and Chameleon and any other solid HT to the top of the list.

With that in mind, I stopped by my LBS and sat on a medium XTC last night. The cockpit felt OK but I had the dropper all the way down and my leg was pretty much fully extended in my peddling stroke.

They did not have a small for me to sit on. They are building a small Stance today - similar to Trance - so that I can sit on that and start to get an idea of what size I need. It seems bikes have grown while I have been out of the sport.

Also, looks like it is going to rain this weekend so Sat I am going to hit one or two other LBS and sit on a few more bikes and ask a bunch of stupid questions.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

rkwfxd said:


> OooooKaaaaaayyyyyyyy,
> 
> So, never heard of EVOL for Fox. Looked into it and if I go FS I'd have no issues at all adding EVOL. BUT. When I was searching for EVOL of course the threads I came across were all about tuning headaches with rear shocks. Won't hold air, 200 psi is too soft but 201 psi is too hard, have to stand on left leg and stick tongue out while turning compression knob, best to flip bike over onto handlebars and seat when adjusting rebound.... etc
> 
> ...


Most of their mid to higher end shocks have EVOL aircans and you'll see it on the label. EVOL just means they can hold higher pressures.

Yes, I agree the hardtail might be a good choice until you drop some weight.

I'd argue the XTC geometry is more XC than SoCal trails are and that the Chameleon and Giant Fathom 27.5 might be more trail/slacker geometry.

Also check out the Path in Tustin, they've got great selection and the shop is awesome. If you do decide to go with them let me know beforehand.

5'7" / 5'8" isn't that short - I feel like a medium might be better than a small, but that's up to you.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks. Hadn't even looked at the Fathom but yes, it is slacker. Might be a good choice.

So just sitting on the M XTC it is obvious that it is too big for me. I had the dropper all the way down and my leg was almost fully extended.

Test rode the S Stance they had built and it was comfortable and the dropper actually gave me some room.

They added air but even in the parking lot it was bouncing a bit. I'd need a lockout for sure.

I will check out the Path. Looks like rain is coming, good time to go to LBS. 

Thank you

Rich


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

The Fathom is a pretty stout bike. I had a 2017 and it handled my 215lbs hucking to flat from 4-5ft just fine. The wheels were a weak point but the 2019 looks to have better wheels.


----------

